# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  der Dalai Lama kommt nach Frankfurt

## schiene

Für mich einer der Menschen welche ich gerne mal persönlich kennenlernen würde.

Ende Juli 2009 kommt er für eine Veranstaltung nach Frankfurt.
Wer interesse hat,hier gibts Tickets für die  Commerzbank Arena (Eintracht Frankfurt)

http://www.dalailama-frankfurt.de/Ei...eise.40.0.html

http://www.tibethaus.com/

----------

